# Deere



## gearhartfarms82 (May 10, 2015)

so how hard is it to find a mfwd 7200-7600 or 10 series with the 30mph gear in it. Also reviews on that series. Looking to upgrade to something a few yrs newer and a huge amount of hrs less than what we are running. Thanks all


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

gearhartfarms82 said:


> so how hard is it to find a mfwd 7200-7600 or 10 series with the 30mph gear in it. Also reviews on that series. Looking to upgrade to something a few yrs newer and a huge amount of hrs less than what we are running. Thanks all


They're fairly rare.....add left hand reverser and it's a real rarity.


----------



## carcajou (Jan 28, 2011)

I know where there is a 7410 and a 7610 w/o front end loaders on them. With the US/Can exchange rate you might come out good even with the additional trucking. And 26 mph is top speed on the E range models.


----------



## bbos2 (Mar 20, 2015)

Ours are 26 mph top end. Is there a faster gear yet?


----------



## FarmerCline (Oct 12, 2011)

My 7510 with the 20 speed tops out about 26.5 going downhill.....don't think they made a 30 mph tranny for that series of tractor. Seems like the 20 speeds are kind of hard to come across.....especially with the left hand reverser. I love my 7510.....just about a perfect tractor in my book with the 4wd and left hand reverser......awesome hay tractor. I would like to find another 7410 or 7510 in nice shape equipped like that.


----------



## gearhartfarms82 (May 10, 2015)

Thats what i was wanting is one with left hand reverser. I fig they was rare. But got to love the soeed


----------



## Beav (Feb 14, 2016)

We have a 7400 power quad no reverser has been a great hay tractor but top end is 25 mph. Saw one sell last fall with 3000 hours brought $47500, $5500 more then I paid new in 1996.Why the high speed?


----------



## gearhartfarms82 (May 10, 2015)

Better question is why not. Time is money. Wish all of our ground was in one spot but is not the case. Jcb would be the best but.......not going to happen.


----------



## Widairy (Jan 1, 2016)

I have a 7510 with the 16 speed and left hand reverser. Sweet all around tractor. Top end speed is a touch over 20 mph. I have notched the left hand reverser is harder to find after reading this thread, I am looking for a smaller additional tractor about 6310 or something similar.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

gearhartfarms82 said:


> Better question is why not. Time is money. Wish all of our ground was in one spot but is not the case. Jcb would be the best but.......not going to happen.


I agree with you on that in principal, however there is generally a tradeoff.....course it's mostly money, but that is the "bottom line". I suppose it would depend on how far my fields are away...time spent running down the road is unproductive whether going 24 or 30....not sure it would be wise to put much emphasis (or $) on mobile speed in my situation. Things that can minimize my time in the field and maximize my productively are farther up the priority list for me........why the left hand reverser?


----------



## gearhartfarms82 (May 10, 2015)

Im spread out 30 miles. If i watch fig i can find money right. Left hand reverser = rd baler and loader. Its a efficiency thing.


----------



## gearhartfarms82 (May 10, 2015)

Ivt would be best but i dont want to go that new


----------



## carcajou (Jan 28, 2011)

That LH reverser is really handy on any loader tractor.


----------



## Colby (Mar 5, 2012)

Probably have better luck finding what you need in a 7810


----------



## gearhartfarms82 (May 10, 2015)

Ill have to look at 7810's. Wouldnt be against the 50k gear either.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

gearhartfarms82 said:


> Im spread out 30 miles. If i watch fig i can find money right. Left hand reverser = rd baler and loader. Its a efficiency thing.


I didn't know you were looking for a tractor equipped with FEL.....with 30 miles, it might be feasible....that's a lot of running


----------



## gearhartfarms82 (May 10, 2015)

Over the course of a year it adds up big time


----------

